# Çështja kombëtare > Çështja kombëtare >  Guida turistike mbi Himarën nga Bashkia Himarë

## Darius

Rastesisht gjate postimit ne nje teme tjeter mbi Historine e Himares njeri nga anetaret e forumit solli ne teme nje pamflet te Guides Turistike te Himares




Ne brendesi te kesaj broshure ndohet informacioni mbi Himaren, ne aspektin historik, gjeografik dhe klimaterik. Por skandali qendron tek informacioni i paraqitur aty:



Dhe sidomos pjesa ketu poshte:



Kjo eshte pacavurja me e ulet qe kam lexuar ndonjehere ne gjuhen shqipe. Deri me sot kam shfletuar mijera pisllqe disinformuese mbi historine tone, perkatesine territoriale te zonave te caktuara, popullsine, kulturen, vete lashtesine... por te gjitha ne gjuhe te huaj. Eshte hera e pare qe lexoj nje dicka te tille ne shqip dhe aq me keq, hartuar dhe publikuar nga nje institucion shteteror.

Ja kush eshte burimi i shperndarjes se ketij informacioni antikombetar:




Pra nje institucion i Shtetit Shqiptar qe ben pjese ne territorin shqiptar, i perbere nga anetare te zgjedhur nga shtetas shqiptar dhe i detyruar deri ne kocke qe ti bindet dhe te zbatoje legjislacionin e shtetit shqiptar, behet organi kryesor ne aktin nga me te pashembellt antikombetar te kryer ndonjehere nga nje institucion publik. Me e keqja eshte qe kjo broshure eshte botuar ne vitin 2006, pra le te themi qe qarkullon lirshem prej nje viti dhe nuk kam degjuar apo lexuar as komentin me te vogel. Mos llogarisim pastaj protesten apo ndonje mase ligjore ndeshkimore ndaj autoreve te kesaj tradhetie kombetare. 

Ky eshte nje lajm i turpshem qe duhet te pushtoje gjithe faqet shqiptare, gjithe internetin dhe ti bihen kembanave qe te degjoje i madh e i vogel. Ska turp me te madh sesa te shtrembrohet historia ne kete menyre. Ska turp me te madh qe nga brenda tokes shqiptare disa cibane te zgjedhur ne krye te nje institucioni shqiptar marrin guximin dhe shtrembrojne historine e tokes sone. Marrin guximin te hedhin helmin dhe disinformojne boten mbare mbi perkatesine territoriale dhe etnike te nje zone shqiptare. 

Turp per ata qe e bene dhe akoma me turp per ata qe e kane pare dhe kane mbyllur sy e veshe.

----------


## Darius

Ja si mbeshtetet Bollano nga disa plehra te tjere te shitur per ca euro. Jam dakort qe 'nacionalizmi i rruges' nuk duhet te mbizoteroje ne mentalitetin tone si popull. Por antishqiptarizmi i rruges (madje ne kete rast ai i bashkise shqiptare te Himares) meriton nje pergjigje ligjore, pa llogaritur rrevolten e drejte te cdo shqiptari qe mund te lexoje kete pacavure qe kam postuar me siper.

Ja nje shembull tjeter i antishqiptarizmit qe po gelon dhe spo na ndergjegjeson ende: *Himara - Χειμάρρα - Chimera*


Ndersa kjo eshte faqja hyrese e broshes te cilen arrita e sigurova te plote. Ketu i nderuari kryetar i bashkise se qytetit shprehet se 85 % e popullsise se Himares kane gjuhe amtare greqishten, pra i bie qe 85 % e tyre te jene greke.

----------


## eris1979

Rreth nje muaj perpara pata rastin ta lexoj dhe une kete pacavure. Kam kohe qe i ndjek deklaratat dhe pacavuret si kjo te Bollanos dhe te zagareve te tij ne Himare, dhe me thene te drejten une nuk pres me asgje te mire prej tyre. Isha i pergatitur te lexoja plehra te tilla sepse ata qe i shkruajne jane maskarenj dhe poshtersia eshte profesioni i tyre. Megjithate i dergova nje e-mail te shkurter te pershkuar nga vetepermbajtja, te cilin po e publikoj dhe ketu, sebashku me pergjigjen qe mora prej tyre.
p.s. ne fillim do lexoni pergjigjen dhe me poshte eshte teksti im. 



Da: Himara.eu  

 A: eris-gj@libero.it  Cc:  


 Oggetto: Re: nje konstatim Ricevuto il: 16/07/07 11:30 






 Z. Gjermemi,

juve qe keni lexuar aq e aq libra per Himaren, te cilat nuk ju a mohojme, do te dini se cdo liber ka edhe autorin e tij. Ne kete liber qe lexuat tek website-i yne shkruhet ne fund "U botua nga Bashkia e Himares". Gjithashtu, ne faqen e dyte firmoset nga Kryetari i Bashkise se Himares Vasillaq Bollano, i cili sapo u zjodh per here te dyte nga populli i Himares me menyre demokratike. 
Persa na takon neve, ne hyrje te website-it tone shkrruajme "nje pjese e permbajtjes dhe temave te web site (kryesisht material fotografik, harta, artikuj, lajme, etj.) jane kontribute nga persona te tjere dhe paraqiten ne web site me autorizimin e tyre. Ne kete rast, paraqiten detajet e kontribuesit qe shoqerojne informacionin cdo here qe lancohet.". Keto te gjitha jane te shkruajtura ne website Z. Gjermeni.
Dhe se fundi, do te desherinonim t'ju theksojme se Website-i www.himara.eu ESHTE NJE INICIATIVE PERSONALE.

Ju feleminderit per mirekuptimin dhe karkakterizimin qe beni! 




On 7/14/07, eris-gj@libero.it < eris-gj@libero.it> wrote: 
Pershnedetje!
Une quhen Eris Gjermeni dhe mund te them se e njoh deri diku historine e zones se Himares. Kam studiuar Gjuhe dhe Letersi dhe kam lexuar gjithcka qe kam mundur te gjej mbi Himaren dhe e kam vizituar ate disa here. Megjithate duke lexuar ne faqet e web site tuaj me vjen nder mend nje shprehje e ish presidentit polak Les Valesa qe thoshte se komunistet me te keqinj jane komunistet antikomuniste. Ne rastin e zoterinjve qe kane ndertuar kete web site do te shkonte me per mbare "shqiptaret me te keqinj jane shqiptaret antishqiptare". Mirembetshi zoterinj. Uroj qe te pakten ju te ndiheni mire midis deformimeve tuaja historike. 


------------------------------------------------------
Scegli infostrada: ADSL gratis per tutta l'estate e telefoni senza canone Telecom
http://click.libero.it/infostrada

----------


## Darius

Ndersa fotoja me poshte i perket faqes me numer 11 ne broshure. E lexova te gjithen me vemendje dhe perfundimisht kam bindjen se nuk eshte shkruar nga shqiptar. Teksti ka gabime qesharake drejtshkrimore, greqizma dhe pasaktesi skandaloze. Broshura eshte hartuar nga grek, eshte shqiperuar nga grek dhe eshte botuar nga grek.

----------


## drity

Ne qofte se sot ne epoken e informacionit ndodhin keto fallcifikime historike, imagjinoni se çfare kane bere shekujt e shkuar.

----------


## Alienated

Nuk funksionon shteti! Prandaj keto plehra bejne si te duan!

----------


## Artson

*Para nje jave kemi kaluar ne Himare dhe nje dyqanxhi shqiptar na filste greqisht nderkohe qe ne porosisnin ne shqip.

Pastaj i futem nje te peshtyre ne surrat dhe u larguam me kengen e Etno Engjujt- Albanian.

Faji e ka shteti Shqiptar qe eshte thuajse inekzistent atje. 

Nqs kalon nje vije urrejtje ne zemren time, ajo eshte totalisht per greket dhe gjithe dashamiresit e tyre.

Ptuuuuuuuuuuu !*

----------


## bayern

Ca mvtin pret Sal avdalli me kete legenin Bollano aman?
Te kishte ndodh ne Greqi nje akt i tille do ishin pushuar nga puna me mic e me mac.
Ah qe sma japin mu ate pushtetin ne dore se ja rripja lekuren edhe e dogjja me krype ket plenen. Si nuk doli nji burre shteti a nji organizate e tipit Cosa Nostra ti veje bomben poshte zyres ktij qoftelargut aman.

----------


## Edvin83

Po populli shqiptar ca po ben? te shkojme atje e t'i japim nje mesim te mire ketij kokedaulles!

----------


## BARAT

Pershendetje

Me duket se po indinjoheni kot. Te gjithe e dine se Bollano nuk eshte as grek e jo me te jete dhe ndonje njeri me rendesi. Kjo lloj loje qe behet eshte thjesht provokim sepse ka literature pa fund qe tregon se kush jane shqiptaret. Problemi eshte qe shqiptaret te thone jemi shqiptare, te mos thone jemi greke.
Bollanon, ashtu si thote ndonje ketu edhe muna ta rrahin apo ta vrasin fare. Po pastaj? Te ndertohet dhe nje bust ne mes te himares me "heroin" Bollano? Do dale nje shqiptar tjeter qe do marre dyfishin e lekeve qe merr ky surrat djeguri dhe do nise cdo gje nga e para.
Une njoh hiariote qe ajne trima dhe shqiptare te vertete. Nukeshte himara greke.Per kete te jnei te sigurt. Himarjotet e vertete nuk flasin poshte e perpjete si grate e liga. Kur te vije dita nje llaf dine te thone ata. Por nuk eshte llaf eshte Vetetime, ashtu si ato te maleve.

Ja dhe nje harte e 1600 qe tregon se rezistenca shqiptare ka qene me kokforta ne perandorine osmane(jo ajo grekja se ajo kot e kishte emrin greke se luften e bene Lito hiti "Nakocarja" me shoke si Bocari, ky Hektor i ringjallur, apo Bubulina "djalli" me trimat hidrjote).

Shqiperia eshte e perjetshme

hajde shendet e te mira, se ketu paska me te vertet forumista te mbrekullueshem.

----------


## Darius

> Pershendetje
> 
> Me duket se po indinjoheni kot. Te gjithe e dine se Bollano nuk eshte as grek e jo me te jete dhe ndonje njeri me rendesi. Kjo lloj loje qe behet eshte thjesht provokim sepse ka literature pa fund qe tregon se kush jane shqiptaret. Problemi eshte qe shqiptaret te thone jemi shqiptare, te mos thone jemi greke.
> Bollanon, ashtu si thote ndonje ketu edhe muna ta rrahin apo ta vrasin fare. Po pastaj? Te ndertohet dhe nje bust ne mes te himares me "heroin" Bollano? Do dale nje shqiptar tjeter qe do marre dyfishin e lekeve qe merr ky surrat djeguri dhe do nise cdo gje nga e para.
> Une njoh hiariote qe ajne trima dhe shqiptare te vertete. Nukeshte himara greke.Per kete te jnei te sigurt. Himarjotet e vertete nuk flasin poshte e perpjete si grate e liga. Kur te vije dita nje llaf dine te thone ata. Por nuk eshte llaf eshte Vetetime, ashtu si ato te maleve.
> 
> Ja dhe nje harte e 1600 qe tregon se rezistenca shqiptare ka qene me kokforta ne perandorine osmane(jo ajo grekja se ajo kot e kishte emrin greke se luften e bene Lito hiti "Nakocarja" me shoke si Bocari, ky Hektor i ringjallur, apo Bubulina "djalli" me trimat hidrjote).
> 
> Shqiperia eshte e perjetshme
> ...



*Ænlil* te gjithe ne shqiptaret e dime shume mire se kush eshte Himara dhe kush jane himariotet. Ate nuk e ve njeri ne diskutim. Por je gabim kur thua qe ka libra historie dhe mijera faqe qe flasin per Himaren. Nje i huaj, turist, kur do te vije ne Himare nuk hap nje liber historie por lexon ate qe shkruhet ne broshure. Ai eshte kontakti i pare me kete person dhe ai eshte informacioni qe ai merr. Nuk ka pse ta lodhi koken ai apo ata per te mesuar me shume pasi nuk mund t'i shkoje nder mend njeriu se brenda territorit te shtetit tone ekziston nje kryetar bashkie qe perdredh historine dhe faktet e saj, nje palaco qe nje pjese te tokes shqiptare e quan Greqi dhe e reklamon si te tille. I huaji se ka idene qe Shqiperia eshte nje vend ku bejne rrumpalle tipa si Bollano dhe ku per antikombetarizmin kaq flagrant se can koken njeri. Ajo qe me shqeteson me shume nuk eshte thjesht paraqitja e nje broshure te tille por indiferentizmi dhe  moskokecarja e shqiptareve brenda Shqiperise. Kjo eshte ajo qe i trembem me shume...

----------


## vagabondo_nyc

Ngrihu nga varri Avni Rustemi dhe kendoja njehere kengen e Parisit qenit grek mu perpara deres se Bashkise Himares. Eshte per te ardhur keq qe gjithe kto vite shqiptaret kane vra per hasmeri, pazare, toka, droga, nder por ska lind akoma ndonje te vras per patriotizem. 

Me hidhero shume fakti qe shteti jone hesht. Heshtin hajdutet e parlamentit. Kemi mbaruar si komb. Eshte mekat te lejosh te botohet deformime....turp turp turp.

Po ku e gjen xhanem ky gjithe kete force? Po ata tjeret qe hapin shkolla greke ne vend te mesimtoreve shqipe ku e gjejne gjithe kete force?  Po ata qe hapin vare te pareve tane?

 A thua ka dore vet shteti shqiptar?

----------


## niktironci

Mendoj eshte dora  greke.
Kjo eshte vetem nje nga menyrat per ti bere gjerat fakt te kryer.
Si edhe me pare ,dora e Bollanos luhet nga Greket.
Qeveria Shqipetare ka nje pergjegjesi te jashtezakonshme, sepse gjithshka po kryhet nen hunden e saj, dhe ajo nuk po kryen asnje lloj veprimi llogjik.
Me pelqen te bej nje pyetje c`do te ndodhte ne Greqi ne qofte se ndonje , Cam i ndodhur ne Greqi te beje gjera te tilla.Te shkruaj guida turistike ne gjuhen Shqipe.
Qeveria Shqipetare , po e tregon vehten gjithmone edhe me te pafuqishme,apatike per te mbrojtur keto probleme kaq te rendesishem,sic eshte mbrojtja e integritetit shteteror.Eshte per tu habitur sepse qeveria Shqipetare po tregohet per gjithshka qe ndodh kaq indiferente???????????????????????????????

----------


## Kreksi

Ne duhet te kerkojmi Qamerine e jo te mirremi me Himaren, kjo eshte e vetmja menyre qe te  stabilizohet ky vend.
Ne kerkojmi per qamet nje autonomi ne greqi pastaje edhe himarioteve do u takoje ne shqiperi.
E vetmjea menyre eshte kjo se me force asgje nuk ia arrine te shtypesh diken.
Kuptohet, as greki me force nuk do ia arrije ti shtypi qamet atje ne greqi se ne jemi aty.

----------


## DAJO

Lexova kete pergjigje me vemendje dhe konstatova shume guxim.




> Z. Gjermemi,
> 
> juve qe keni lexuar aq e aq libra per Himaren, te cilat nuk ju a mohojme, do te dini se cdo liber ka edhe autorin e tij. Ne kete liber qe lexuat tek website-i yne shkruhet ne fund *"U botua nga Bashkia e Himares".* Gjithashtu, ne faqen e dyte firmoset nga Kryetari i Bashkise se Himares Vasillaq Bollano, i cili sapo u zjodh per here te dyte nga populli i Himares me menyre demokratike. 
> Persa na takon neve, ne hyrje te website-it tone shkrruajme "nje pjese e permbajtjes dhe temave te web site (kryesisht material fotografik, harta, artikuj, lajme, etj.) jane kontribute nga persona te tjere dhe paraqiten ne web site me autorizimin e tyre. Ne kete rast, paraqiten detajet e kontribuesit qe shoqerojne informacionin cdo here qe lancohet.". Keto te gjitha jane te shkruajtura ne website Z. Gjermeni.
> Dhe se fundi, do te desherinonim t'ju theksojme se Website-i www.himara.eu ESHTE NJE INICIATIVE PERSONALE.
> 
> Ju feleminderit per mirekuptimin dhe karkakterizimin qe beni!


Atehere kemi:

*"U botua nga Bashkia e Himares".* - Dmth nga nje institucion shteteror shqiptar.

*"ne faqen e dyte firmoset nga Kryetari i Bashkise se Himares Vasillaq Bollano"*- Dmth nga nje funksionar shteteror shqiptar (nenshtetas).

*"i cili sapo u zjodh per here te dyte nga populli i Himares me menyre demokratike."*Dmth nga shtetas shqiptare.
*"Persa na takon neve"* Dmth shtetasve shqiptare.
""*nje pjese e permbajtjes dhe temave te web site (kryesisht material fotografik, harta, artikuj, lajme, etj.) jane kontribute nga persona te tjere dhe paraqiten ne web site me autorizimin e tyre.* Dmth keta *persona* jane shtetas shqiptare.
*"Ne kete rast, paraqiten detajet e kontribuesit qe shoqerojne informacionin cdo here qe lancohet.". Keto te gjitha jane te shkruajtura ne website Z. Gjermeni*.
Dmth qe* kontribuesit* jane shtetas shqiptare,apo...... Greek lobsat..USA.

Shenim
Te gjitha institucionet shteterore ,funksionaret shteterore,shtetasit shqiptare *duhet t'i nenshtrohen zbatimit te ligjeve te kushtetutes shqiptare* e cila perfaqeson organizimin e popullit dhe territorit ku jeton ky popull , ne nje shtet qe ne rastin tone quhet, Shqiperi.
Mesa lexova mesiper, Bashkiaket e Himares qenkan *SHTET ME VEHTE* kunder shtetit tone.*Historia e truallit tone, eshte historia qe mesojme ne shkollat tona* zoterinj te nderuar te zgjedhur ne bashkine e Himares, te ketij fshati te lashte shqiptar , te Laberise.
Te gjithe duhet te kontribojme per mospercarjen e Shiperise ne kete periudhe *Fukaralliku* se do te na mallkojne brezat ose do te tallen, nese zgjedhim vrasjet dhe zhdukjet e minoritareve, si rrugezgjidhje per t'i bindur ata, se ketu eshte Shqiperi dhe jo shtet tjeter.
Gjakftohtesi !
__________________________________________________  _____________________________________
Himara ne Anglisht shkruhet ndryshe ,na turperuat fare ,ngelem duke ju korrigjuar.Do te vini mend apo jo..?

----------


## Imperator

Per mendimin tim ne Shqiperi duhet kthyer denimi me vdekje dhe Bollano duhet te jete i pari qe duhet denuar me vdekje dhe ekzekutimi i tij te behet me varje ne litare me buke ne goje. Duhet te shpallet e paligjshme shoqata "Omonia" dhe duhen shpallur non grata ne Shqiperi drejtuesit kryesor te kesaj shoqate. 

Turp te kene drejtuesit e shtetit tone. Shpresoj qe Bamir Topi, i cili deri me sot eshte treguar nje politikan i pjekur te mare ndonje mase per kete gje dhe mos te beje sehir si gjith te tjeret para tij. Nqs dhe ai nuk mer masa emergjente per te tilla probleme haram i qofte vota e popullit dhe atij.
Shtetit tone i eshte cenuar integriteti dhe eshte fyer ne menyre banale nga drejtuesit e bashkise se Himares, keshtu qe ata duhen shkarkuar menjeher nga detyra.

Uroj qe te behet diçka rreth kesaj çeshtje me rendesi te madhe kombetare.

Imperator

----------


## Gunnar

futuni te webi himara. eu dhe shikoni vete. mesa mbaj mend une kur e kam pare kete faqe para nja 1.5 muajsh me duket se hapej ne greqisht dhe me pas mund te zgjidhje versionin shqip apo anglisht. tani e pakan rregulluar me duket. gjithashtu nqs lexoni historikun e himares ne shqip dhe anglisht do te vini re se ka ndryshime qe sjane gabime perkthimi, ne anglisht psh thuhet qe himarjotet e kane mbrojtur vendin nga shkaterrimet shqiptare, ndersa ne versionin shqip nuk eshte thene keshtu.

bollano mund te justifikohet dhe te thoje se mund te shkruajme cte duam ne kete faqe me faktin se ndertimi dhe mbajtja e faqes eshte sponsorizuar nga nje kompani private (greke) dhe jo nga fondet e bashkise po cdo njeri me pak njohuri juridike e di se kjo eshte nje shkelje shume e rende!

----------


## kleos

S'kane faj ata qe publikojne te tilla gjera por e kane fajin politikanet  tane qe lejojne , me dije apo pa dije , qe te ndodhin keto ngjarje qe seshte  as e para e as e fundit .   Ai  Bolla(no)  'gjen shesh pa ben pershesh'   i thone nje llafi . Sbesoj se ka per ti hyre ndonje gjemb ne kembe atij qe ka bere kete por e rendesishme eshte qe ne si shqiptare patriote te reagojme fuqishem me te gjitha menyrat qe njohim dhe disponojme dhe mos ti shohim me indiferentizem keto ngjarje.

 'Skenderbeu JANI Kastrioti'  , edhe kete se kisha degjuar ndonjehere  .

----------


## SMA

Çka do që ti themi këtij koke zbrazuri është pak.
 Edhe une pajtohem me te gjithe juve se në këtë punë shteti duhet të jetë më i zgjuar dhe më i pregaditur.
Tek e fundit pse ti frigohet shteti shqiptarë Greqis, ndoshta ka disa ( edhe ka)përparsi Greqia por mos harojmë se ne jemi SHQIPTARË dhe asgjë për ne nuk është e pamundur. Nëse kemi mundur ti tundim fuqitë e botës me luftrat tona në Kosovë, Maqedoni, e Luginën e Preshevës, çe besa as për Greqi nuk pritojmë.

Çdo kundë që kemi luftuar, kemi luftuar me 6 shtete: Serbinë, Rusinë, Ukrainën, Greqin, Bullgarinë dhe Maqedonin. kush prej tyre ka ndihmuar me financa, ushtarë, makineri, diplomaci, etj dhe të gjithë i kemi mposhtur me një ushtri  e cila në ADN-n e saj ka Moralin, Besën, Trimërin, Të Drejtën, Vendoshmërin, Bindjen, Besimin dhe Dashurin ( mendoj se nuk i kam përmendur të gjitha). 
Andaj  një POROSI gjerr tek pushtetarët tanë kudo që janë Shqipëri, Kosovë, Maqedoni, Mal të Zi, Luginë dhe Çamëri:  
MOS  KINI  FRIGË NË KËTO RASTE DHE KËTO ÇËSHTJE NGA ASKUSH, SE POPULLIN E KENI ME VETE. POPULLI  PRET URDHËRIN TUAJ DHE ËSHTË GATI. DO LUFTOJMË ME TË GJITHA MJETET QOFTË EDHE ME DHËMBË, POR PA I MPOSHTUR ARMIQTË E SHQIPËRIS DHE KOMBIT TONË NUK DO TË NDALEMI.

               RRNOFTË SHQIPËRIA ETNIKE  DHE  POPULLI SHQIPTARË
                                             VDEKJE ARMIQVE

----------


## Zemrushja

Nuk duket vidoe.. Jepe me link me mire...

Sa per kete qe kane bere himariotet, pritej.. sipas urdhrave qe merreshin nga lart..

----------

